# Your Most Demanding Project?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

What was the most demanding project you ever completed?

What was it that made it such a challenge?

Share pictures, if you would like!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just look at that picture! The guy's working in 3rd World conditions. 
Where's the type of shop you see Norm Abrams using?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Does getting up in the morning count?


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Does getting up in the morning count?


Yes, yes it does !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> Does getting up in the morning count?


count me out...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gjackson52 said:


> Yes, yes it does !


speak for yourself...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

So far it's been this one. Difficult because all I had to start with was an animated gif from Stick. He sits on that mountain and thinks of the strangest things. :yes4:


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

This one was my "most demanding" because of the following reasons......some related to skills (or lack thereof) and some related to the ultimate customer:

1) At this stage of my progression, I had never attempted anything this detailed with the tools I had at the time. Looking back on this, I think I was actually crazy to attempt it. It was done free handed.

2) I had a short time frame to complete this in.....only a week to draw, layout, carve, paint and complete.

3) This was done without prior approval of the motorcycle gang's leadership. My nephew is now a member at large of the club but was a "prospect" at the time. I was not sure he had permission to have me create it.

*4) IT WAS FOR A MOTORCYCLE GANG!!! I had just finished watching the series "Sons Of Anarchy!!" My mind was running wild with all kinds of imagination!! :lol: I had NO IDEA how they would react to my encroaching upon their beloved logo!!!** LOL*


But that was last year, I'm still here, and have lost my fear.........but I keep watching my rear!! LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

And then you build them Oliver. HMMMM.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> And then you build them Oliver. HMMMM.


ilk....


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

3 months, 6 days/wk, & 5 prototypes.
Cut and pasted, all with woodworking tools.
No glue, all screwed together.
A 2-stage drill press fence.
Front view.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably what I'm working on now - gearing up and building acoustic guitars. Every step along the way requires another fixture, jig, or tool that is necessary to ensure some degree of consistency and repeatability in subsequent builds. But it's a blast!! :grin:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Any time the boss comes in and says I got a little job for you lol


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Probably what I'm working on now - gearing up and building acoustic guitars. Every step along the way requires another fixture, jig, or tool that is necessary to ensure some degree of consistency and repeatability in subsequent builds. But it's a blast!! :grin:


I look forward to seeing pictures! :smile:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

It would be this from 1989.
The pic of the largest is attached with a close up detail shot.

The diameter of the semi-circle is 10 feet.
Three smaller windows were part of the package deal. All had the same borders.
Intense.
Yes, these are not wood. And there is no room for error. There is no "wood filler" equivalent for glass.
All hand cut. Sandblasted etched glass.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

At this point, a series of jigs for frame making and one for cutting small parts using a Japanese saw. The small parts jig requires a level of precision that is pressing my skills, the frame making and spline jigs must be an exact 90, which I've found is easier to describe than build. There have been a few projects where I used the wrong material or made such a fundamental mistake that I had to toss the project, so I think the answer to this depends a little on the amount of time you've been doing woodworking. I'm not going to do much furniture building, but when I do, I suspect that project will belong on this list.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine was the bench I made for the kitchen eating area. The wife found unfinished chairs that she liked. The hard part for me was routing the pattern for the back of the bench and corner piece to match the attached chair that became the left side of the bench.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

My most demanding project is any one that SWMBO demands that I do. Any questions?


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Drat! I started to answer, but - was it demanding or demeaning?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

richjh said:


> Mine was the bench I made for the kitchen eating area. The wife found unfinished chairs that she liked. The hard part for me was routing the pattern for the back of the bench and corner piece to match the attached chair that became the left side of the bench.


ahhh those are nice...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The variety of stunning projects is only exceeded by the skills demonstrated by the membership.......simply outstanding guys!!

Hopefully this thread is just starting to pick up steam.....


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, colleagues.
I have had several demanding woodworking projects but, until now the most demanding is a angular wall corner cabinet (WCC) I am doing for my daughter´s new kitchen.
I have tried to make this kind of WCC but I ended with square ones. Now I have decided to tackle the job seriously. After I got the WCC carcase a new challenge arose: an inside rotary shelf. I went to the big stores to buy it but the high prices inspired to me to make mines. Some pictures on these two WIP are attached, Fortunately my daughter´s family has not moved to the new apartment, yet.

More details will be given later.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looking good Alexis...


----------



## Tarek (Sep 16, 2014)

Multi purpose Large Coffee table. which double as storage cabinet.
Reason why this was an extreme challenge is that I have never done any woodwork in my life before this project.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Multi purpose Large Coffee table. which double as storage cabinet.
> Reason why this was an extreme challenge is that I have never done any woodwork in my life before this project.


Well you did a great job! I think many experienced woodworkers would be pleased with that. What wood did you use for the top?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Multi purpose Large Coffee table. which double as storage cabinet.
> Reason why this was an extreme challenge is that *I have never done any woodwork in my life before this project*.


you have me fooled...
WOW!!!
please don't set anything on that gorgeous top...
or get any Pledge near it...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Tammar; welcome!
Beautiful job on the coffee table.
What sort of shop are you working out of?
(If you fill in a little info on your 'profile page' nosey guys like me will have our curiosity satisfied...  )


----------



## dnorth1 (Nov 28, 2013)

This one is a little out of the ordinary for a wood working project. I have been working on it for 3 years now and probably have another 3 to go.
Called a Jodel DH251.
David N


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

All light aircraft builders get to go to the head of the class!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome David...

like Bill (TwoSkies) said...

All light aircraft builders get to go to the head of the class!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

looking at those wings and it makes doing a cedar strip canoe much more manageable.


----------



## Tarek (Sep 16, 2014)

The top was made of Zebra wood and the rest of maple except for the drawer sides as I ran out of maple so used 3/4" Oak. I am very happy that some has liked this project. Thank you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, David, do you have to have structural inspections done as construction proceeds?
I've often wondered how they certify homebuilts after they're completed(?)...


----------



## Tarek (Sep 16, 2014)

I am not working any where now I have retired after 40 years in Medicine working as anaesthetist. I just need a hobby to occupy my time and I always admired every wood worker that did any work at my house so I decided to learn this.
I do not think any one would employ me now at 68 year of age no even as an observer to learn more.


----------



## dnorth1 (Nov 28, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Just out of curiosity, David, do you have to have structural inspections done as construction proceeds?
> I've often wondered how they certify homebuilts after they're completed(?)...


The only inspection required is an thorough examination at the end to receive an Airworthiness Certificate. It is always a good idea to have other knowledgeable builders review your progress.


----------



## woody wood worker (Nov 16, 2011)

Building a 8' long X 7' tall Red Oak china hutch in my 2 car garage. It took close to a year of my spare time to finish it


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Probably the custom kitchen I built in a sea side A frame house in solid wood with no nails or screws, and stained. Almost every cabinet had a sloped back or false bottom, or was built around the stairs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice work...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> Probably the custom kitchen I built in a sea side A frame house in solid wood with no nails or screws, and stained.


Why did you choose not to use any nails or screws? I like the idea as a personal challenge, but when I ask about doing things that way, someone always replies that I should use nails and screws. I'm working on an A-frame ladder shelf for my daughter-in-law. It will be stained, so I don't want any fasteners to show. With extremely limited tooling (including no table saw) and never having made a doweled joint that fits, my options are very limited. The solution I chose is a Jessem 08350 doweling kit. It will be here Wednesday. If it works as well as the video shows, my problem should be solved. If it is, many of my future projects with butt joints will be doweled.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

patlaw said:


> Why did you choose not to use any nails or screws? I like the idea as a personal challenge, but when I ask about doing things that way, someone always replies that I should use nails and screws. I'm working on an A-frame ladder shelf for my daughter-in-law. It will be stained, so I don't want any fasteners to show. With extremely limited tooling (including no table saw) and never having made a doweled joint that fits, my options are very limited. The solution I chose is a Jessem 08350 doweling kit. It will be here Wednesday. If it works as well as the video shows, my problem should be solved. If it is, many of my future projects with butt joints will be doweled.


The owner has LOTS of money!!! He wanted it built that way. Also why he chose natural wood over plywood or particle board. And I did not use dowels. Everything was mortis and tenoned like it was done in the old days.

He wanted bragging rights and he paid for the privilege. He could not find anyone to take the project on and so I volunteered.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The customer is always right Brad. I've done stuff I personally hated, almost to the point I didn't want to do them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I learned to just say "No, thank-you."
If it wasn't enjoyable for me then why in Hell was I doing it?
To be fair, I didn't often say no, and when I did it was usually because I was getting bad vibes about the potential client.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I enjoyed every minute of it. It was like building fine furniture. All the prep getting the boards planed and jointed, making wider boards out of 12" stock, using the mortiser and cutting tenons, cutting dovetails for all the solid wood drawers, making the cabinet doors, finding solutions to get all the angles just right. 

I like a challenge. It helps you keep your wits about you.

And, I do not know about the owner but I felt I garnered more bragging rights than he did.

Throwing in the use of his beach house when I wanted it was a nice bonus over the all the money I charged him.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I learned to just say "No, thank-you."
> If it wasn't enjoyable for me then why in Hell was I doing it?
> To be fair, I didn't often say no, and when I did it was usually because I was getting bad vibes about the potential client.


well sad and you are right...


----------

